# Community



## TrolleyDave (May 11, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Community_(TV_series)

Anyone else watch this?  I've been watching it since it started and have loved it!  It's basically a show about a study group at a community college.  It doesn't sound like a premise for a good comedy show, more like an average one at best, but the humour is sharp and can be so random and over the top.  There hasn't been a single episode I haven't enjoyed.  The characters are great and have a really great dynamic.  I specially like the Abed character, who is a film nut and wannabe film maker.  The only real problem with the show (and not one that stops it being watchable by any means) is Chevy Chase.  It's not that he's bad, it's just that he's not the Chevy Chase we all love and remember.  He's good, but he's most definitely lost his comedy touch.

This weeks episode has been my favourite of the season (and thankfully there will be a second! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), and parodies so many films so well ranging from The Terminator to The Killer.  The episode is basically about a paintball game gone wrong.  Sounds boring I know, but it really is genius.  Highly recommended episode and highly recommended series for all those that haven't watched it.

Here's a clip from this weeks episode (it's the best quality one I could find but the image is backwards for some unknown reason).  If this clip makes you laugh then the series is right up your alley!


----------



## DeMoN (May 11, 2010)

Best show on television in my opinion.  I've been watching it from the start, and it just kept getting better.  I'd definitely say this episode is the best one of the season, and I doubt it will ever be topped.  
I also recommend watching Episode 21, which is a giant parody of every mafia movie (Godfather, Goodfellas, etc.).  
You can watch some of the episodes here: http://www.hulu.com/community
(I don't think it works outside the U.S. though)


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 11, 2010)

The chicken fingers episode!  Another one of my favourites.  They even managed to keep the same kind of tension and pace that Goodfellas had while still retaining the high level of comedy.  The retaliation scene was epic!  I have to admit that in real life I'm alot like the Jeff character, although I've gotten less cynical in the past few years (took alot of effort though lol).  Senor Chang is brilliant as well.  Loved the episode where his wife left and him and Jeff became buddies!.


----------



## Lily (May 11, 2010)

I love Abed, oh my goodness he is flat out hysterical. What a great, great show!


----------



## pitman (May 11, 2010)

This show feels a lot like Scrubs (which is awesome), The chicken finger and the paintball episodes were hilarious.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 11, 2010)

lilsypha said:
			
		

> I love Abed, oh my goodness he is flat out hysterical. What a great, great show!
> 
> Totally agree!  He's the oddest character but at the same time he's the wisest character in the show.  Even if all his wisdom comes from film references! lol  I'm gutted that there's only one more episode of the season.  Will definitely be picking it up when it comes out on DVD.
> 
> QUOTE(pitman @ May 11 2010, 03:35 AM) This show feels a lot like Scrubs (which is awesome), The chicken finger and the paintball episodes were hilarious.



Now that you mention it I can kind of see.  Not the actual character dynamic but the randomness of some of the humour.


----------



## BORTZ (May 11, 2010)

i think its awesome. i love all the characters and the ridiculously stupid situations that the dean puts them all in.


----------



## Llama Riot (May 11, 2010)

meh, this show pales in comparison to _Parks and Recreation_.  I watch it but Mchale is much funnier on _The Soup_.  It's interesting enough to watch but I never really laugh too hard like I have been at _Parks And Recreation_ (sometimes it hurts) _The Office_ has really fallen off and _30 Rock_ is so-so but still gives me more laughs than this.  The funniest part of this show is usually the outro bit.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 11, 2010)

Llama Riot said:
			
		

> meh, this show pales in comparison to _Parks and Recreation_.  I watch it but Mchale is much funnier on _The Soup_.  It's interesting enough to watch but I never really laugh too hard like I have been at _Parks And Recreation_ (sometimes it hurts) _The Office_ has really fallen off and _30 Rock_ is so-so but still gives me more laughs than this.  The funniest part of this show is usually the outro bit.



I've not watched The Soup, I'll have to grab a few episodes.  I've started going off Parks and Recreations.  Really enjoyed the first season the current one has been lacking the funny for me.  The latest episode was really funny though.  I do prefer Community though, gotta admit.


----------



## BORTZ (May 11, 2010)

Llama Riot said:
			
		

> meh, this show pales in comparison to _Parks and Recreation_.  I watch it but Mchale is much funnier on _The Soup_.  It's interesting enough to watch but I never really laugh too hard like I have been at _Parks And Recreation_ (sometimes it hurts) _The Office_ has really fallen off and _30 Rock_ is so-so but still gives me more laughs than this.  The funniest part of this show is usually the outro bit.


I watched the first one and really didnt find it funny. Which is odd cause i love the office.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 11, 2010)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> Llama Riot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It did get alot better a few episodes into the first season but it's lost some steam again now.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 11, 2010)

Wow! I was thinking of posting a thread about this show after seeing the paintball episode.
The paint ball episode was awesome! Had a great amount of humor and drama. I lol'd tons of times during the episode.


----------

